# Peugeot 307



## mufc77 (28 Mar 2006)

has anyone come across a rumbling noise over an uneven road service (like a re tarmacadamed portion of the road affecting the left side)

it is driving me nuts.  also there is a thumping sound coming about the car

it is a 2003 and i bought it last july, the warranty is up in july of this year, what are my rights as regards saying "im not happy". i reported the problem 2 days after i bought it, it has been back twice for that and 3 times in total due to dodgy horn.  they have brought it back to the peugeot main dealer on all but one occasion

should i get my purchase value back if i buy from the same garage again?  they are not peugeot dealers, toyota in fact


----------



## MandaC (29 Mar 2006)

I actually only noticed today (probably the first time I have needed to use it) that the horn does not appear to be working either on my Peugeot 307 2004.


----------



## DOBBER22 (29 Mar 2006)

I'd bring it back and get the garage to fix it seems to be a commonly reported fault

Good Luck 

*What's Good*

Combines elements of 206 with mini MPV headroom and soon became very popular. Five basic spec levels: Style, Rapier, LX, GLX and XSi with choice of seven interiors and five ambiences which together provide around 79 different combinations of interior finish including colour co-ordinated dashboards. Looks best in solid red. Engines are 1.4 litre petrol, giving 75bhp at 5,500rpm, 0-60 in 14.2 seconds and combined mpg of 42.2; a 1.6 litre 16v petrol giving 110bhp at 5,800rpm, 0-60 in 10.6 seconds and combined mpg of 39.2; a 2.0 litre 16 valve petrol giving 138bhp at 6,000rpm, 0-60 in 8.9 seconds and combined mpg of 35.8; and a 2.0 litre HDI diesel giving 90bhp at 4,000rpm, 0-60 of 12.4 seconds and combined mpg of 54.3. All 307s have six airbags: front, side and curtain; ABS with electronic brake force distribution and emergency brake assist; active anti-whiplash front [broken link removed] head restraints; three three-point rear seatbelts; large front and rear storage bins with storage drawers under the front seats; air conditioned gloveboxes to cool drinks on most models; and a choice of 14 exterior paint finishes. Anti theft measures include reinforced lock cowlings inside the doors, an emergency door lock button on the dash and automatic locking of the boot as soon as the car exceeds 6mph after start-up. Generally good to drive. On the road prices, which include a three year part manufacturer part dealer warranty, start at £10,860 for the three door 1.4i Style, rising to £15,560 for the 5-door 2.0Xsi. Other price examples are £12,460 for the 1.6i 16v 3-door Rapier with air-conditioning and £14,560 for the 90bhp 2.0HDI GLX 5-door with air-conditioning. SW labelled station wagon from Summer 2002. [broken link removed] 2.0 HDI 110bhp diesel models with FAP particulate filters use 54.3mpg in the combined cycle and emit 138g/km CO2, which should keep them in the lowest £110 VED category for diesels for eyars to come. A 0-60 of 10.6 seconds and top speed of 119mph is more than adequate. Prices are: 307 2.0HDi 110 GLX 5-door is £16,060 on the road, the D-Turbo 3-door is £16,160 and the D-Turbo 5-door is £16,660. Also new is a 1.6 16v AL4 4-speed automatic at prices from £13,510 for the LX. A 70bhp 1.4 litre HDI from December 2001 gets to 60 in 16.3 seconds, tops out at 102mph, delivers 62.8mpg and emits 120g/km CO2, priced from £11,560 for 3-door Style. Voted 'European Car of The Year 2002' in November 2001. Good four star score in 2001 NCAP crash tests. BIK beating 5-door HDI 110 Rapier launched May 2002 at £14,160 does 119mph, gets to 60 in 10.6 seconds, averages 54.3mpg on the combined cycle and emits 138g/km CO2. Spec includes a/c, alloy wheels, ABS with EBD, ESP, electric front windows and mirrors and a six-speaker radio/CD player. 307 Coupe Cabrio with folding hardtop like 206CC due in 2003. Best colour for 307 hatchbacks is solid bright red. New DV6 TDE4 1.6 diesel from May 2004. Develops 110bhp at 4,000rpm, 180 lb ft torque at 1,750rpm with overboost to 192 lb ft from Feb 2004 and from May 2004 also new DW10 BTED4 2.0 136bhp diesel with 240lb ft at 2,000rpm and overboost to 250lb ft, very long geared at 36mph per 1,000rpm in 6th. Peugeots generally had below average warranty repair costs in 2003 Warranty Direct Reliability index (index 86.25 v/s lowest 31.93). Link:- www.reliabilityindex.co.uk

Facelift with similar front to 407 from August 2005. N ew models include 180bhp Feline 3dr and 5-dr with leather. Also new EU4 1.0 16v 140bhp petrol engine.

More at www.Peugeot.co.uk

*What's Bad*

Mini MPV attributes do not extend to a flat floor with no centre console as in earlier versions of the Honda Civic. Doesn't shift the goalposts set by the [broken link removed]. Clap hands wipers leave unwiped section next to screen pillars. Footwell designed for left hand [broken link removed]. Problems developing include total power failures, total electrical failures, trip computer failures, service indicator failures, poor starting, brake pedals falling off, steering column stalk malfunctions, splits in seat covers, rattles, screen leaks, cracked screens, complaints of poor ride quality even on 1.6 and 1.4HDI versions. ECU problem with HDIs causes flat spots and hesitation. A permanent cure seems to be slow in coming through. Shocking 4th from Bottom of 100 models for reliability in Auto Express 2002 survey. One Backroomer's list of problems:- "electronic service indicator counting down very very quickly, carpet coming adfift of the trim, exterior door rubbing strips coming adrift of the door, a breakdown whilst driving, steering lock/ignition key recall problem, glovebox release mechanism broken, *horn intermittently not working*, paint chipping on bonnet despite mainly slow speed driving, hatchback would not close until shut several times, rear seat velour stitching not finished, remote central locking intermittently not working, electronic oil level indicator reading empty despite being virtually full, etc." Fault in indicator stalks very common on 307s from May 2001. Many owners force and break them. Free fix available in France from December 2002, in UK from January 2003. On HDIs, rubber cushioned timing belt pulley needs replacing at same time as timing belt (60k - 70k miles) otherwise can separate. Odometer over-reading problem cured by dealer sofwear upload via OBD2 port. Clutch judder can develop on 2001/2002 diesels, caused by wear in internal damper of dual mass flywheel. Needs replacing with modified unit to solve the problem. Older cars (2001/2002) may suffer water ingess to the ABS ECU and need a new ECU. Petrol models average for breakdowns and faults but poor for problems; diesels average for breakdowns bur poor for problems and faults in 2003 Which survey. 3rd from bottom out of 137 models in 2003 Top Gear survey. 307 3rd bottom model in 2004 JD Power Customer Satisfaction Survey. Clutch failures increasingly common. Came 20th = from bottom in 2005 JD Power/What Car Survey of 23,000 cars reg Sep 2002 to Aug 2003 with satisfaction score of 75.4%. 

*What to Watch Out For*

See above.

*Recalls*

Late 2001: TSB issued to check all common-rail to injector unions on HDIs for leaks. 30-4-2002: 28,441 307s recalled because ignition lock could get stiff or seize and this could lead to starter motor burn out. Complete steering lock assembly of affected cars to be replaced. 23-8-2002: 643 307s VIN 82136270 to 82155798 recalled because front shock absorber lower yoke may not be to correct spec and may fracture. Affected cars to be checked for cracks and new parts fitted where necessary. 8-11-2002: 89 307s recalled because filled with wrong brake fluid. Brake and clutch fluid to be replaced. 5-12-2002: 289 307s recalled because front left hand anti-roll bar linkage may contact and chafe on the brake pipe when turning wheels to left full lock. Inspect, reposition and if necessary replace left front brake pipe. 8-1-2003: On automatics the transmission control wiring loom may become pinched making it possible to start the engine while the car is in gear. Check for pinched cable and repair and reposition where necessary. September 2003: Repeat of 2002 ignition switch recall to try to catch cars which escaped because when the switch jams, the starter motor remains engaged and this can lead to a fire. 2-9-2003: on 554 307s may be cuts in sidewall or treads of one or both right hand tyres. Check and replace tyres as necessary. February 2004: 307s not voluntarily taken to dealers for odometer softwear upload will be recalled for it. October 2005: 307 owners received recall notice, "Within the Peugeot quality programme it has been identified that it is necessary to reinforce the sealing of the electrical connection of the power assisted steering system on your vehilce, under certain conditions the repeated entry of salt watwer into this connection could cause short circults which, in extreme cases may lead to the start of a fire in the engine conpartment."


----------



## MandaC (29 Mar 2006)

Wow, Dobber, you know your stuff.  I had the recall in October 2005 too.  Funny to read about the fault with the indicator stalk,  I had thought mine was a bit dodgy and was nearly forcing me to break it on occasions (turning right).  Am going to bring it back to the garage.  

In general though, I am overall pleased with the car and would consider getting another one, my other choices were Audi A3 and Golf.  Might try the A3 next time, but dont think I would buy from brand new again.  Will wait till next year (SSIA) to upgrade.


----------



## DOBBER22 (29 Mar 2006)

MandaC said:
			
		

> Wow, Dobber, you know your stuff. I had the recall in October 2005 too. Funny to read about the fault with the indicator stalk, I had thought mine was a bit dodgy and was nearly forcing me to break it on occasions (turning right). Am going to bring it back to the garage.
> 
> In general though, I am overall pleased with the car and would consider getting another one, my other choices were Audi A3 and Golf. Might try the A3 next time, but dont think I would buy from brand new again. Will wait till next year (SSIA) to upgrade.


 
I just know where to look for the info  and glad I could help you with your decision

Good Luck


----------



## polo1 (30 Mar 2006)

Interesting reading Dobber... 

I can compound with most of the above problems..... Horn did not work for most of the 3 years I had the car despite it been back in garage a lot... Had a lot of electric problems which they eventually sorted out (think I had it back about 10 times in total)!! cloth coming away from inside trim!

Great car though.. even with the above problems very nifty and roady sturdy!!

Thankfully I sold it and have moved on to the 407 so the problems are with someone else now!


----------



## 307 (4 Apr 2006)

Just to add another recall arrived by registered post last week for the electrical seals on the ABS unit to be checked,also had the indicator stalk problem, temp gague reading too high,horn not working at times and clutch went at 75,000 miles which I suppose is reasonable enough,to be honest I think thats pretty good as apart from servicing and clutch everything else was done under warrenty/recalls and it's done 82,000 miles now (2.0 HDI Nov 2002)


----------



## SatCure (10 Nov 2009)

I had the good old "intermittent horn" problem on mine. If I thumped the airbag really hard a few times the horn would eventually work for the rest of the journey. My neighbours loved me as I bashed heck out of it each morning till it HONKED!

An auto-electrician told me it was a "dealer only" job, because of the airbag.

In the end I got so fed up that it fixed it myself. It was really easy. I even took some photos to help you do it yourself:

http://www.glodark.com/peugeot-307-horn.htm

Hope this helps someone!


----------

